# How is Spanish Residency calculated?



## mcjiggerlog (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm moving to Spain at the start of may and am very confused about where I will be classified as resident, where I will need to pay tax and which things I need to register for when I arrive in Spain. If anyone could provide any advice that would be amazing. 

I've read that if you are resident in Spain for more than 183 days in a Spanish tax year then you are deemed fiscally resident. As I'm moving about half way through the year, I can actually choose whether or not to go over this threshold myself (I will need to spend some time back in the UK due to work). If I return to the UK for a week, or go on holiday for 2 weeks, should that time be counted towards the 183 days, as I'll be renting a flat in Spain during that time? 

I should note that I'm going to be working for a UK company and receiving my income into a british bank account, I'll just be working remotely. Does this affect anything? 

Are there other hidden things I'll need to pay even if I'm not paying income tax? Social security etc? 

Does whether I'm deemed fiscally resident or not affect whether I need to apply for residencia when I arrive? Can I even rent a flat if I'm not a resident? 

If I could choose to avoid Spanish residency in the first year, will that make my life a hell of a lot simpler? 

Thanks for any help, I realise that was a lot of questions!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

There seems to be mixed views on this in a recent thread on this forum about capital gains tax that you might like to read 
Although 183 days is given as the marker, apparently the Spanish tax office will regard you as resident from day one if you intend to live inSpain, and make Spain the centre of your interests.
Normally if you are resident in Spain, wherever your money comes from, and whichever bank in the world your money is paid into, you will pay income tax on it in Spain.
If you spend 90 days in Spain you are a resident and have to sign on the foreign citizens register, and for that you have to meet certain health and financial requirements.
Use the search facility on this forum, to answer any queries, and also consult a financial adviser


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I will start the ball rolling with a stab at this for you

Normally you are considered tax resident after 183 days in a calendar year. They need not be consecutive.

However you could be considered tax resident with much fewer days, if for example the tax authorities consider your situation is such that Spain is now your main home ( sold up in own country etc)


Oops Extra posted just before me and is more au fait with this than me so I will respectfully stand aside on this


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This link might be of interest,


https://www.gov.uk/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## mcjiggerlog (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. So basing this off what I've learnt so far.. Can someone please confirm that I have the right of idea of what I need to sort out when I arrive in Spain:

- Obtain empadronamiento which proves where I live
- Apply for NIE at police station
- With my NIE I woild be able to open a bank account, rent a flat, pay utilities, pay tax
- Apply for a numero de seguridad social, with which I can then go to a centro de salud and apply for a tarjeta sanitaria so that I can access healthcare
- I don't need a tarjeta de residencia? 
- At the end of the tax year I'll need to fill out a self assessment tax return and the spanish government will tell me how much tax I owe them? 

How much of this should I do myself and how much am I going to want to get a gestor to do? If anyone could give a rough idea how much it usually costs to get a gestor to do these things then that would be great!

This is assuming that the HMRC accept that I'm non-resident and there aren't issues around double taxation.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

To obtain registration on the foreign residents register, you will have to supply details of health Provision/insurance.

Unless you are a OAP, or are contributing to the Spanish social security, you will not get free healthcare, however in most places, you can make contributions after you have resided for one year, under 65 years costs 60€ per month.

We did ours ourselves, I try to avoid gestors.


----------



## mcjiggerlog (Apr 4, 2015)

Am I not obliged to contribute to the spanish social security system? I presume I will get an NT tax code here, and I can declare my income in spain in my tax return, but what happens with social security? 

I have read that either my employer needs to register as a Spanish company and pay social security directly (never going to happen), or I need to register as autónomo, invoice my employer and pay social security myself. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is that really what I need to do?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mcjiggerlog said:


> Thanks for your replies. So basing this off what I've learnt so far.. Can someone please confirm that I have the right of idea of what I need to sort out when I arrive in Spain:
> 
> - Obtain empadronamiento which proves where I live
> - Apply for NIE at police station At this stage it is best to get a certificate of registration
> ...



OK - still some confusion.

If you are in Spain for more than 90 days in one chunk - you are considered resident

After a total of 183 days in any calendar year, you are considered tax resident on your world-wide income. You may be considered resident before this if you move your 'centre of interest' to Spain. That is, if your family lives here or you sell up and buy in Spain etc.

Regarding the list above.

Your first step must be to get an address. This will now be used for all correspondence. [you could get an NIE first so that you can buy a property if that is your wish]

You can now get your padron and also your certificate of registration (you do NOT get a residencia as you are from EU). This will involve proving you have sufficient income into a Spanish bank (normally 600€ per person per month and sometimes savings as well) and will also require you to show that you have health insurance or are employed in Spain (contract or autonomo). Without this you won't get your certificate.


You will not get a health card unless you are either an OAP or are employed here.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just to add I would suggest you consider not registering on the pardon if you are not intending of staying beyond 183 days and thus becoming tax resident. 

Whilst you are supposed to register after 90 days, its worth bearing in mind that such registration COULD be used by tax authorities as evidence you are intending to stay permanently even before your 183 days limit

Tin hat at the ready...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just to add I would suggest you consider not registering on the pardon if you are not intending of staying beyond 183 days and thus becoming tax resident.
> 
> Whilst you are supposed to register after 90 days, its worth bearing in mind that such registration COULD be used by tax authorities as evidence you are intending to stay permanently even before your 183 days limit
> 
> Tin hat at the ready...




no tin hat required I think

registering as resident is totally separate & nothing to do with tax residency - though if you are here less than 183 days a year it could be wise to have evidence of that, just in case

the padrón is a list of residents, _habitual residents , _so unless you are here 183+ days a year - more than half the year - you mustn't be on the padrón - though you can & should register when you arrive to _live_ here, even if it's at the end of the year

_that_ is what would be taken into account for tax residency


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mcjiggerlog said:


> Am I not obliged to contribute to the spanish social security system? I presume I will get an NT tax code here, and I can declare my income in spain in my tax return, but what happens with social security?
> 
> I have read that either my employer needs to register as a Spanish company and pay social security directly (never going to happen), or I need to register as autónomo, invoice my employer and pay social security myself. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is that really what I need to do?


no you aren't obliged to make social security contributions

you can continue to be paid by the UK company & pay tax & NI through them, while also submitting a tax return here

you won't have access to state healthcare here though, unless your company is sending you here on secondment & you qualify for an S1

you could register as autónomo, invoice the company & qualify for state healthcare that way - you need to speak to a gestor who is used to dealing with that scenario


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I can only tell you Xabia that in doing my research for the CGT. matter -at least two sources were adamant that being on the register COULD be viewed by tax authorities as evidence that you have decided to stay here permanently.

Frankly its a fair assumption for them to make


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> I can only tell you Xabia that in doing my research for the CGT. matter -at least two sources were adamant that being on the register COULD be viewed by tax authorities as evidence that you have decided to stay here permanently.
> 
> Frankly its a fair assumption for them to make



it could be - but shouldn't be - were they official sources? There's only one - Hacienda, the tax office

however I did say


> registering as resident is totally separate & nothing to do with tax residency - *though if you are here less than 183 days a year it could be wise to have evidence of that, just in case*


 

you are supposed to 'unregister' when you leave Spain to live elsewhere, of course - so that would solve that problem anyway


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

They were tax advisors Xabia

I also noticed on another forum that Hacienda had used the Padron register to send out tax requests- basically on a fishing exercise

Quite frankly having researched thoroughly the ins and outs of registering/ de registering -for example for a 4/5 month stay- it was verging on the impossible to comply so hence I personally would not unless going to stay permanently and then comply with all requirements, town hall and Hacienda

I suppose at the end of the day we all have to make our own judgements on these matters


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> They were tax advisors Xabia
> 
> I also noticed on another forum that Hacienda had used the Padron register to send out tax requests- basically on a fishing exercise
> 
> ...


well yes, padrón can & will be used by Hacienda - because the basic triggers are the same - time spent in Spain

if you are on the padrón you are declaring Spain as your place of habitual residency - so _of course_ you are tax resident

which is why you absolutely _shouldn't _register on the padrón if you have a property here which you only use for holidays


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry Xabia I meant the Hacienda were viewing registration on the EU register- (RESIDENT REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE)after 90 days as possible evidence of residency- not the Padron.

My advice was to consider that the 90 days registration/ de registration requirement ( apart from being difficult/impossible to comply with for 4/5 month stays) COULD see you dragged into the bureaucracy of Spain's tax system

Let's be honest- it's as good a place for them to start as any. Those registering are formally stating they are spending an absolute minimum of 3 months and there could well be rich pickings for those seeking tax dodgers by using that as a starting point


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Sorry Xabia I meant the Hacienda were viewing registration on the EU register- (RESIDENT REGISTRATION CERTIFICATE)after 90 days as possible evidence of residency- not the Padron.
> 
> My advice was to consider that the 90 days registration/ de registration requirement ( apart from being difficult/impossible to comply with for 4/5 month stays) COULD see you dragged into the bureaucracy of Spain's tax system


a PITA for sure to keep registering & deregistering - but not impossible or even difficult - you might have to make an appointment at the extranjería, but the actual registration or deregistration is done on the spot



but yes, you _might _be 'dragged into the bureaucracy of Spain's tax system' - but as long as you could prove that you weren't here, then that would be the end of it


----------



## mcjiggerlog (Apr 4, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> no you aren't obliged to make social security contributions
> 
> you can continue to be paid by the UK company & pay tax & NI through them, while also submitting a tax return here


So if I understand correctly, I can continue to pay tax and NI in the UK, and submit a tax return in spain where I offset the tax paid in the UK? Can I offset NI too? Are you sure this is the case? As far as I can see, if deemed resident in the both countries then I need to pay income tax in the country that I habitually live in (Spain). If the above is true, that would make things a hell of a lot simpler for me and my employer! I presume I'll need to take private health care out to get my certificate of registration in this case.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Xabia try getting full health cover for only a month or two !!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Xabia try getting full health cover for only a month or two !!!!



but for only a month or two you wouldn't need it - you'd be on holiday

what do / would people do for healthcare if they are here 4 months? They'd need some kind of insurance, wouldn't they?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

But you would need it if you were staying 4/5 months and trying to comply with signing on after 90 days. 

You would need full health cover- travel ins is not sufficient-just for those 30/60 days beyond the 90!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> But you would need it if you were staying 4/5 months and trying to comply with signing on after 90 days.
> 
> You would need full health cover- travel ins is not sufficient-just for those 30/60 days beyond the 90!!!!


exactly - if you're here longer than the 90 days you won't be able to use travel cover, nor the EHIC - so you need health insurance anyway

so you'd be able to register as resident


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mcjiggerlog said:


> So if I understand correctly, I can continue to pay tax and NI in the UK, and submit a tax return in spain where I offset the tax paid in the UK? Can I offset NI too? Are you sure this is the case? As far as I can see, if deemed resident in the both countries then I need to pay income tax in the country that I habitually live in (Spain). If the above is true, that would make things a hell of a lot simpler for me and my employer! I presume I'll need to take private health care out to get my certificate of registration in this case.


I don't know if you can offset NI - but you can for sure continue being paid, taxed & paying NI in the UK , & as tax resident here, submit a tax return here & offset the income tax

You have to _declare _your worldwide income here - but because of the dual tax agreement you don't _pay_ the same tax twice

You might have to pay some here, or you might even get a rebate - it depends upon the tax rates in the two countries at the time


Yes, you'll need private healthcare, unless as I said, your company is seconding you to Spain, in which case you might qualify for an S1 for healthcare cover


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol Xabia

Not quite

I can get decent travel health cover for as long as I need. It will cover me fully for my 4/5 month stay

However you can only get the health cover acceptable for this pointless registration exercise, in policies of 12 month minimum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Lol Xabia
> 
> Not quite
> 
> ...


we might consider it to be pointless - but it's still a legal requirement


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well the authorities obviously don't consider it that important if they don't enforce it nor even make it possible to comply with!!!

Who in the right mind for say a 4/5 month stay -in addition to their own travel ins which covers them fully for their holiday- is going to take out a 12 month full cover health policy they don't need!!!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well the authorities obviously don't consider it that important if they don't enforce it nor even make it possible to comply with!!!
> 
> Who in the right mind for say a 4/5 month stay -in addition to their own travel ins which covers them fully for their holiday- is going to take out a 12 month full cover health policy they don't need!!!!


The Spanish authorities will NOT accept a holiday insurance plan for the certificate of registration ('residencia') so you will definitely have to have 'proper' insurance.

So, you have a choice - do it legally and get the 'residencia' or do it wrong and be 'illegal'.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mcjiggerlog said:


> So if I understand correctly, I can continue to pay tax and NI in the UK, and submit a tax return in spain where I offset the tax paid in the UK? Can I offset NI too? Are you sure this is the case? As far as I can see, if deemed resident in the both countries then I need to pay income tax in the country that I habitually live in (Spain). If the above is true, that would make things a hell of a lot simpler for me and my employer! I presume I'll need to take private health care out to get my certificate of registration in this case.


FYI - you can't claim NI payments against TAX in Spain. For obvious reasons really, they are completely separate and cover different things.

As per my post #8 - as your centre of economic interest will be in Spain, you will pay tax here but will also need private health cover here as you will not be contributing to the system and so won't be able to get (state) health cover.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Snikpoh

As I often say we all have choices to make

Travel insurance for a 4 month stay fully covers the traveller .

The " risk" of eternal fire and damnation for not complying by taking a full years health ins you don't need, showing documented proof of sufficient income, as well signing on and off - all for a 4 weeks stay- is a matter for each individual to decide. 

Some might opt to live on the wild side and live dangerous for once.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> As I often say we all have choices to make


Including the choice to stay away if one doesn't like the rules.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

So, having read the 1 zillionth thread on the question of residency, tax, and all related matters, I can only wonder why, if the poster first searches previous threads, they bother asking. All that follows is a few pages of confusion, claim, and counter claim.

My advice to anybody is, when you get here, walk into an abogado's office. You're going to need one soon after you arrive to take up residence, so they'll gladly give you advice in the hope you'll hire them eventually.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well the authorities obviously don't consider it that important if they don't enforce it nor even make it possible to comply with!!!
> 
> Who in the right mind for say a 4/5 month stay -in addition to their own travel ins which covers them fully for their holiday- is going to take out a 12 month full cover health policy they don't need!!!!


You dick around with travel insurance at your peril.

My policy states that a single trip can be no longer than 3 months and the company sells an annual policy, but, and it's a big BUT, applicability of the annual policy depends on the destination and its rules. (Mine is an annual multi-trip, max any one trip = 3 months, whereas they also sell an annual policy for a full year away).

If you make a claim in month 5 of a trip to Spain, expect to be told it's invalid because you aren't complying with the local laws. Of course, for a couple of hundred Euros here and there this won't happen, but you hit them with a 30,000 Euro bill including repatriation costs from your "holiday" and watch the insurance company squirm.

It's not the Spanish authorities' checks you have to worry about, it's those slippery insurance boys.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> So, having read the 1 zillionth thread on the question of residency, tax, and all related matters, I can only wonder why, if the poster first searches previous threads, they bother asking. All that follows is a few pages of confusion, claim, and counter claim.
> 
> My advice to anybody is, when you get here, walk into an abogado's office. You're going to need one soon after you arrive to take up residence, so they'll gladly give you advice in the hope you'll hire them eventually.


This I don't agree with.
You don't need a lawyer; you might want to take on a gestor.



Horlics said:


> You dick around with travel insurance at your peril.
> 
> My policy states that a single trip can be no longer than 3 months and the company sells an annual policy, but, and it's a big BUT, applicability of the annual policy depends on the destination and its rules. (Mine is an annual multi-trip, max any one trip = 3 months, whereas they also sell an annual policy for a full year away).
> 
> ...


This is a useful explanation


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Sigh

I have used LONG TERM STAY trav ins all over the globe. The clue to the duration of its validity is in the title

You can take such policies up to 18 months

Prob best we agree to differ on this one


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, sorry, gestor. Mine has Abogados outside the office but of course the guy who deals with such things in the practice is a gestor.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Sigh
> 
> I have used LONG TERM STAY trav ins all over the globe. The clue to the duration of its validity is in the title
> 
> ...


This isn't about duration, it's about validity.

The clue may well be in the title, the devil is lurking in the detail.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair point. Each to their own, including their choices


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know if you can offset NI - but you can for sure continue being paid, taxed & paying NI in the UK , & as tax resident here, submit a tax return here & offset the income tax
> 
> You have to _declare _your worldwide income here - but because of the dual tax agreement you don't _pay_ the same tax twice
> 
> ...


If you are being seconded then you would continue to pay NI in the UK. However, it sounds like you are moving because you can work remotely, and your company is happy with that. Under those circumstances you cannot choose where you pay NI/social security, it will be decided by HMRC /INSS. 

Generally if you work more than 25% of your time in the country where you are resident, then you should pay social security in that country. This is covered by an EU Directive.

Your company should advise HMRC and ask for a ruling.

Just to be clear you will never receive a rebate under Double Taxation Agreements. If you pay more in one country than is payable in another, you will just receive relief on the amont of tax due, and not receive a refund. If you owe more you will have to pay the difference.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Fair point. Each to their own, including their choices


Hey Rabbicat,

I'm going to try one last time because I want to help and fear you might be spending money on a product that in essence, you do not actually have, because it is invalid.

Please believe me, this isn't a dick swinging contest about who's right or wrong, I ain't interested in that.

Example. I worked out of the UK for several years but kept a car there for my return visits because it worked out cheaper than hiring one every time. When the insurance was due for renewal I went onto sites like Direct Line and the other big ones and at the end of the process there was always a list of statements that by clicking the "buy" button, I would be agreeing with. The usual things, have I given correct answers, and so on, and then "you are a UK resident". Now, I owned a house in the UK which wasn't rented out so I had a UK address but at the same time, in my passport was a page with a big residency visa for another country stuck in it, and of course I actually lived most of the time out of the UK.

As I couldn't buy online without talking to someone, I walked into a local broker. They couldn't insure me using their computers alone, they had to pick up the phone and relay a few questions to me from the insurer while I was stood there.

The result was, I ended up paying over 400 UKP for insurance that had the previous year cost me about 250 UKP. But the broker left me in no doubt, if I took out the wrong policy and claimed a couple of hundred I would probably get away with it, but any accident with big costs attached would be investigated and they'd void the insurance.

If you need evidence of insurance companies voiding policies due to residency issues, go to the web site of the Financial Ombudsman where you can search their database of complaints. There's plenty to read.

Point: You have to buy a policy that is applicable to your circumstances.

If an insurance company can prove that you were resident in a country according to its rules, even if you hadn't filled in the residency forms, then they will. And when they do, they'll void the policy from its inception, leaving the injured person with his leg in plaster, a tube up his nose, and family back home taking out 2nd mortgages.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Hey Rabbicat,
> 
> I'm going to try one last time because I want to help and fear you might be spending money on a product that in essence, you do not actually have, because it is invalid.
> 
> ...



precisely

& this is also why so many people don't get insurance pay outs on their UK plated cars when they have an accident - it's illegal for them to be driving them, so the insurance company wriggles out of it very easily


the main point, is not if you've *registered as resident *, it's *does Spain consider you to be resident?

*And yes, *after you have been here 90 days*, as far as Spain is concerned, *you are resident *whether you've done the paperwork or not


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Appreciate the advice but thousands upon thousands do not register, esp if its only for a matter of weeks-have ex neighbours amongst them whos insurance paid out no problem.

It's not a matter of not wanting to comply but simply not being able to. Its sheer nonsense to expect someone to take out a year long insurance policy for what could literally be a week or two.

Some people " break" the 90 consecutive days with a walk into Portugal for the day- or at least they claim to


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> & this is also why so many people don't get insurance pay outs on their UK plated cars when they have an accident - it's illegal for them to be driving them, so the insurance company wriggles out of it very easily


Like they did in this case: http://www.ombudsman-decisions.org.uk/viewPDF.aspx?FileID=17199

He lied and lied and lied and still lost.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Appreciate the advice but thousands upon thousands do not register, esp if its only for a matter of weeks-have ex neighbours amongst them whos insurance paid out no problem.
> 
> It's not a matter of not wanting to comply but simply not being able to. Its sheer nonsense to expect someone to take out a year long insurance policy for what could literally be a week or two.
> 
> Some people " break" the 90 consecutive days with a walk into Portugal for the day- *or at least they claim to*


if questioned though, they'd have to prove it 


if Hacienda decide that you are tax resident you have to prove that you aren't

if the police decide that you're resident & you can't drive that UK plated car, you have to prove that you aren't

they could well crush the car before you get a chance to though ......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Like they did in this case: http://www.ombudsman-decisions.org.uk/viewPDF.aspx?FileID=17199
> 
> He lied and lied and lied and still lost.


very interesting



> That his Facebook page stated that he lived in another country at the time of the fire.


the UK benefits agency could take a leaf out of the Ombudsman's book.....


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> if questioned though, they'd have to prove it
> 
> 
> if Hacienda decide that you are tax resident you have to prove that you aren't
> ...


We are talking here about going a week or two over the 90 day rule!!

Not tax evasion nor driving vehicles illegally!!!

100s of thousands- maybe more do this every year and there's not a word about it

Chill ffs, live a little- does everyone really live their lives totally subservient to every rule.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Chill ffs, live a little- does everyone really live their lives totally subservient to every rule.


No, but regardless of wether they do or don't, those who get injured wish they'd bought valid insurance.

I first came across the Financial Ombudsman when it was mentioned in a case where a corpse was racking up a bill for overnight stays in a mortuary while family tried to raise cash to fly it home, because the recently departed occupier of said corpse went to the trouble of paying for an insurance policy that wasn't valid.

I always say I don't care what happens to me when I am gone, but come to think of it, I don't want to hang around as an unwanted resident.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

I respect your opinion and your knowledge Horlics.

I am maybe ( within reason) more of a risk taker- and would be game to live on the edge and stay a few weeks beyond the 90 in Spain without registering.

A modern day daredevil, Tourist without a cause type


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Lol
> 
> I respect your opinion and your knowledge Horlics.
> 
> ...


but what if....

you crashed that car which you were driving illegally & killed someone?

or needed major medical care yourself?


and tptb - or the insurance company decided that you were living in Spain & refused to pay out?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As I have already said an ex neighbour has used and claimed on long stay ins in Spain with no issues whatsoever and the swine didn't reg for his 4 month stay

I will blog, maybe even compile a live video feed of my daring " extra time" in Spain.

I feel a movie title coming on " Beyond the 90"- a nerve tingling tale of courage and daring of a tourist who went to Spain, didn't register and stayed 6 weeks...beyond the 90

Brad Pitt could play me in the Hollywood version


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> As I have already said an ex neighbour has used and claimed on long stay ins in Spain with no issues whatsoever and the swine didn't reg for his 4 month stay
> 
> I will blog, maybe even compile a live video feed of my daring " extra time" in Spain.
> 
> ...


I very much agree with you that it's silly, even ridiculous.
The only thing I would say is if anything does happen and you end up not being covered by the insurance have the grace to just accept that you didn't follow the rules that you were more than aware of.
It's not daring or living dangerously or shocking or anything other than making a decision to not follow the established norms (IMO)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

All the greats, break the rules

Defy convention- stay 91 days!!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

All good. I'm actually no slave to rules.

If you remember, the reason we were having this conversation was not about opinions on overstays, it was because you thought your insurance was valid.




Rabbitcat said:


> As I have already said an ex neighbour has used and claimed on long stay ins in Spain with no issues whatsoever and the swine didn't reg for his 4 month stay
> 
> I will blog, maybe even compile a live video feed of my daring " extra time" in Spain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> All the greats, break the rules
> 
> Defy convention- stay 91 days!!!



Hello - I feel the old border hop scam coming on :eyebrows:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Exactly Williams

Always a way around pointless bureaucracy 

You too are a daredevil non conformist!!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mcjiggerlog said:


> I'm moving to Spain at the start of may and am very confused about where I will be classified as resident, where I will need to pay tax and which things I need to register for when I arrive in Spain. If anyone could provide any advice that would be amazing.
> 
> I've read that if you are resident in Spain for more than 183 days in a Spanish tax year then you are deemed fiscally resident. As I'm moving about half way through the year, I can actually choose whether or not to go over this threshold myself (I will need to spend some time back in the UK due to work). If I return to the UK for a week, or go on holiday for 2 weeks, should that time be counted towards the 183 days, as I'll be renting a flat in Spain during that time?
> 
> ...



Here's a thought for those prospective British Expats who don't want to 'burn their
bridges' as far as UK Employment is concerned.

As there's another thing you should consider before losing your UK residency all 
together and therefore could seriously damage your employment prospects
upon returning to the UK. After the UK authorities count you as Non Resident
UK, as you have been residing in another country.

Its called Security Cleared jobs - which has been the fastest growing, pre-employment
criteria in the UK over the past 10 years, with the proportion of
'closed shop' SC Security cleared jobs, set to treble by 2020.
Once upon a time - SC Security cleared jobs and jobs where candidates had to
satisfy all the prerequisites for Security Clearance - were limited to certain
Government departments and jobs either directly or indirectly linked to defence.

Now thanks to Outsourcing and managed services, companies whose work
has nothing to do with Government or MOD work are asking that ALL their
prospective employees and staff can meet or are eligible for SC Security
Clearance, before being considered for interview.
Of course for SC Security cleared work - they will consider any criminal
convictions against you, whether you have ever fallen into debt or been declared
bankrupt or have any CCJ's against you.
Which can be a daunting prospect in itself - but for many returning British Expats it
gets worst.

A British Expat who's lost UK residency will have to wait 5 years ( residing in
Britain ) before he or she can ever, be considered for SC Security Cleared jobs
again.


----------

